# Amazon Return Policy Sucks



## Doc

We did a lot of shopping via the internet this year.  Amazon got more than it's fair share.   We are Amazon Prime which means we get free shipping on most items.   Very handy, unless you have to return something.

We bought early so we were sure to get what we wanted.   Now, trying to return an item Amazon says no.  It had to be returned by Dec 2nd.  BS.   We did receive the item on Nov 1st, but it sat until we did Chrstmas with our kids and grandkids last weekend.   Only 3 items needed to be returned which, considering all we bought, is a very good ratio.  

2 of the items were bought online at Walmart.  I did not keep the box they were shipped in but have the items original box that is for display in the store.  They are rather big also.  Walmart made it easy to return.  Giving options to ship the items or return to store.   Easier for me to return to store for these items.   

Amazon simply says no.   You cannot return this item.   Fine.  They are not the only game in town.


----------



## jimbo

Doc said:


> We did a lot of shopping via the internet this year.  Amazon got more than it's fair share.   We are Amazon Prime which means we get free shipping on most items.   Very handy, unless you have to return something.
> 
> We bought early so we were sure to get what we wanted.   Now, trying to return an item Amazon says no.  It had to be returned by Dec 2nd.  BS.   We did receive the item on Nov 1st, but it sat until we did Chrstmas with our kids and grandkids last weekend.   Only 3 items needed to be returned which, considering all we bought, is a very good ratio.
> 
> 2 of the items were bought online at Walmart.  I did not keep the box they were shipped in but have the items original box that is for display in the store.  They are rather big also.  Walmart made it easy to return.  Giving options to ship the items or return to store.   Easier for me to return to store for these items.
> 
> Amazon simply says no.   You cannot return this item.   Fine.  They are not the only game in town.



Most businesses understand that many items bought on Black Friday are purchased for gifts and start the clock on Dec 25th.  I'd be very wary in dealing with a company that did otherwise.


----------

